# Okay to fert with an active fungus?



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

As the title implies, is it okay to throw 'er down while the lawn is in the middle of a fungus issue? I sprayed some fungicide today but am also due for a squirt of RGS.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It depends on the fungus. For some you could make it worst.


----------



## Cooter181 (Aug 11, 2018)

How about if I have Pythium in a Bermuda lawn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know about bermuda other than to apply Pylex and round up.

Check this link and ask the Warm season guys if it is safe for bermuda. http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/ppa/ppa1/ppa1.pdf


----------



## Cooter181 (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you for that awesome link!


----------

